# Second hand catering equipment



## Dalma123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Where to buy Second-Hand/Refurbished Catering/Kitchen Equipment? Like counter fridges, mixers, pizza dough rolling machine etc...

I know about olx.pt already

Thanks


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I've got a Sous Vide circulator and matching vacuum sealer if that's of any interest!

Otherwise, it's worth joining local Facebook groups, this stuff tends to come up a lot...


----------



## AlgarveMike (Nov 6, 2013)

There is a secondhand catering equipment shop on the outskirts of Lagoa.


----------

